# 6 New Kittens! Need Names



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I walked down to the barn and there was fatso rissy on the hay with 6 brand new babies. =). one of them is a grey calico with a light orange traigular marking going across it's face to theback of the right ear. I am sure one eye will be different color. named her eery. two are light orange, 2 calico, and then the rest were dark grey I think. We lose cats here quite easily, we have a gigantic great horned owl around our place . . . he got my house cat . . . so I'm praying someone will shoot him soon.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Owls can be annoying...we have tons of them here, as we basically live in the woods, and lost quite a few chickens before we figured it out....they can fit through very small spaces. Although I was upset about the chickens, I actually like owls...I think they're pretty amazing creatures. 

As for kittie names...

The orange ones can be: Creamsicle and Sherbet

Calicos: Cherio and Reesie

Tigers: Soda and Pringle

AS you can clearly tell by my food theme...I am on my way to the kitchen. Sometimes hunger is the best inspiration...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I like Cherio and Sherbet . . . . 3 more to go . . .


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm ... well, our 4 1/2 yr old daughter usually takes the privelage of naming our new kittens ... So they usually end up with names like ... Princess, Pretty, Beautiful, Hearts, LOL !

But some of my name ideas would be :
Boots
Pebbles
Skittles
Cupcake
Patch
Rascal

guess that's all for now ... I can sit here and come up with names forever, but I think that list is good for now


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Boots and Patch! Keep going!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Famous cats
____________

Sylvester

morris

Felix 

Tigger 

Halle Berry(cat women)

Garfield

Socks

Tom (tom and jerry)

Puss'N'Boots


Pepper


Orangey


cheshire


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

My girls named our two Mathew and Maconehey.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

For the Gray ones- Smokey, Misty, and Velvet, and I used to have a Calico cat that I named Muffin :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Three of them died . . . for more info . . . go to the Help! Emergency . . . . . the survivors are 1 boy 2 girls . . . 1 pure white boy and 1 grey and one calico . . . the white one is what they call a Siamese Yellow Mask I think . . .the mom is 1/4 siamese and passes the colors on to her kids . . .the calico's name is Eery . . .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thank-you brandi. . . I felt so awful for not going to check them before bed yesterday . . .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't be hard on yourself... things like this just happen... Trust me, I know it is REALLY hard when they do happen, but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger (corny.. I know... but it is true). And I know better than anyone, that this site is full of people that are here whenever you need a shoulder to cry on :hug:


----------

